# Another Trench Watch



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

So I hadn't really got "into" watches in any big way in the past, but always appreciated a fine piece of engineering (and loved the look and complexity of a manual watch).

Until recently, I didn't really think about some of the bits and bobs I had in drawers in the garage etc.

However a recent LATOR acquisition led to me digging out all my old "bits and bobs".

So here is a very dirty watch given to me by my father (he had no details on it, aside from that he "had always had it".

Only dug it out tonight to find a bit more about it. It appears to be a "Trench Watch" (or at least matches the other ones that I have seen). The hallmarks are the marks for Silver, the Import mark into London, and the age mark which is 1920 (I think).

Anyway, it needs a clean, and needs repairing (and the original strap is looking past its best!). Looking at others online, I don't think there is any value in this aside from sentimental, and think it will cost too much to repair.

What are your thoughts? Do you have one of these?




























And what would you recommend for cleaning it at home?

thanks


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, your spot on with the hallmarks which date the case to 1920. I am uncertain if the term "trench watch" only applies to watches that were produced and worn during the Great War or if it is a generic term for a type of watch that was also made in the subsequent years. I think there has also been some debate as to why the "12" is in red. One possibility is that pocket watches have the crown at "12" whereas on the wrist watch it is at "3". As wristwatches were relatively new it may have simply been an aid to quickly determine the time.

I have a similar watch which was not working at all. I balanced the movement above a small cap of lighter fuel. After an hour it was working perfectly. This is probably not a sensible thing to try and it doesn't compete against a skilled watch repairer. Sometimes the sentimental value fully merits the cost.

Regards

David


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks David.

I think I'll give it a gentle clean tomorrow evening whilst my wife watches gardening on the TV.

Cotton-buds, soap and water (tiny amounts)? And a bit of polish for the silver bits?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if you can take the movement and dial out, clean the silver like this

soda, foil and hot water

Do not do this with the movement in!


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> if you can take the movement and dial out, clean the silver like this
> 
> soda, foil and hot water
> 
> Do not do this with the movement in!


Thanks, I'll have a look at that tonight.....the watch is in pretty dirty condition so I don't know how easily the movment will be to extract (in fact, I have no idea how to extract the movement so will have to have a little search on here and google).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The two LARGE BLUED screws , one near the "Swiss Made" marking on your photo, to the right of same. and the one almost diametrically opposite look to be the ones to remove the movement - they sort of "hang over" the movement into the edge of the case itself. Don't fiddle with any of the other screws, they hold the movement and parts together! :wallbash:

Use a correct sized screwdriver that fits exactly and is the full size to fill the screw slot - these screws may well be pretty tight after all these years, an incorrect driver will slip and cause more damage. Also, you have a problem with the stem and crown - or winder - it's missing? Sourcing a new one may be tricky. 

I wouldn't try cleaning the movement with cotton buds/soap/water, that's a nono







a proper clean is a much bigger job.


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

mel said:


> The two LARGE BLUED screws , one near the "Swiss Made" marking on your photo, to the right of same. and the one almost diametrically opposite look to be the ones to remove the movement - they sort of "hang over" the movement into the edge of the case itself. Don't fiddle with any of the other screws, they hold the movement and parts together! :wallbash:
> 
> Use a correct sized screwdriver that fits exactly and is the full size to fill the screw slot - these screws may well be pretty tight after all these years, an incorrect driver will slip and cause more damage. Also, you have a problem with the stem and crown - or winder - it's missing? Sourcing a new one may be tricky.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, that saved me a bit of a search, thanks Mel. I was planning on staying away from cleaning the movement to be honest as I don't want to cause any damage. I have a small air-blower-puffer thing that I was going to go over it with.

Yes, winder-bit is missing.....I'll get it cleaned up and see how it looks.

Is there any value in keeping the old knackered original leather strap? And would the glass be easy to get hold of for this?

thanks


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

I would check the buckle on the strap it may be silver and worth reusing.


----------



## Ava_Banana (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Seemore...good point.


----------

